# Bricked. I need help. Anyone?



## Cjoconne (Jun 19, 2013)

I recently purchased a used Transformer Prime. It was rooted and flashed with an old version of CM9. I wanted to install Androwook 2.2. Knowing the issues with older versions of ClockworkMod, I updated it to 5.x. I flashed the asus with the "Upgrade HairyBean 4.2.1 Bootloader and Recovery" all went smoothly. I than flashed Hairybean 2.2, restarted. I got stuck in the infamous boot loop via Clockworkmod. Not a problem. I went into adb/fastboot mode and altered the bootloader so that when booting it would boot the OS before the Clockworkmod. Well now it froze at the splash screen.

Here is where the problem got really large. I followed a few other forums and booted into the menu where you can usb, data wipe or boot. I data-wiped, thinking that I could just move a rom onto my external sd card. I did not know that clockworkmod uses the internal sdcard. D***. Well I figured I could move the rom from the external sd card to the internal via command prompt. But neither fastboot, ADB or command prompt recolonizes my prime.

So I downloaded the Android SDK and installed the google drivers, to no avail. So I downloaded PDAnet in hopes of using there drivers. It doesn't recognize the prime either. In device manager I see nothing related to an android device.

I need to be able to access the transformer on my pc to move files over and hopefully unbrick this bad boy. I could use any help I can get. Any ideas?


----------



## Voyager2k (Nov 10, 2011)

Have you installed the Universal Naked Driver on your PC? That should enable you to use fastboot. If you haven't, you can find it over at XDA. Also, I would recommend ditching Clockworkmod and installing TWRP if you manage to sort all of this out.


----------



## Sc00ter (Jul 1, 2013)

I have nearly an identical problem. It looks like my partition information got hosed. When I get it into TWRP it asks for a password, if I ADB into it and do an fdisk display of the partitions I get this:


```
<br />
Disk /dev/block/mmcblk0: 31.9 GB, 31914983424 bytes<br />
256 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3864 cylinders<br />
Units = cylinders of 16128 * 512 = 8257536 bytes<br />
<br />
			  Device Boot	  Start		 End	  Blocks  Id System<br />
/dev/block/mmcblk0p1   *		   1		3865	31165952   c Win95 FAT32 (LBA)
```
I think if I can just recreate the partitions and format them correctly I'll be all set.


----------

